# اريد المساعدة بفكرة مشروع لحام



## زينب حسين علي (5 يوليو 2007)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالبه في اخر سنه قسم ميكانيكا انتاج واريد مساعدتكم بفكره كويسه لمشروع التخرج لها علاقه بلحام المعادن
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sasi (5 يوليو 2007)

ربنا معاكي يابشمهندسه ولكن مواضيع اللحام كتيره اويوفعلا انتي محتاجه لفكره متميزه


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (8 يوليو 2007)

فى فكره دكتور عندنا فى الكليه قال عليها وهىFriction Steel Welding[F S W]وهى عباره عن جسم اسطوانى بيدورى بسرعه كبيره بين جسمين وبذلك بيولد حراره كبيره تودى الى للحام الجزئين معا


----------

